# Favorite Rice dish?



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

I was wondering if you liked rice?if so do you like your rice in A CERTAIN RECIPE OR DO YOU eat it primarily as a side item? I love chicken abd rice, but I also love rice and gravy, and eggs and rice is really good to... so I am asking you what rice dishes do you prefer...


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Mar 1, 2006)

Risotto's are pretty yum 

I dont really like boiled rice..unless theres something very yummy on top. I dont like cooking with rice much, i can never get it to taste the way id like it. I love my mums rice though, she frys it and we have it with chicken also


----------



## Constance (Mar 1, 2006)

I learned to like rice when I lived in Southern Louisiana. The only way I'd had it before was as cereal or in rice pudding...both of which I detested.
I enjoy all kinds of savory rice dishes now, and have turned my husband into a fan as well. 
My favorites are gumbo, jambalaya, dirty rice, Spanish rice, fried rice, pepper steak, stir fries or sweet & sour anything over rice. I like a long grain and wild rice blend baked with chicken, all the Rice-a-Roni mixes...etc.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 1, 2006)

Rice is good with most anything, but my all time favorite is Near East brand Rice Pilaf smothered in creamy curry sauce when Mrs. Big Dog makes Creamy Curry Chicken (which is tomorrow's evening meal. YUM!  ).


----------



## corazon (Mar 1, 2006)

My favorite is Broccoli Rice Casserole!  I make it with jasmine rice and extra sharp cheddar.  The recipe is posted.

And welcome to SHAMALICIOUS!  Ishbel lives in Edinburgh, my mom grew up in Montrose.  Where in Scotland do you live?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

I like a Persian rice dish.

You make your rice and then make a sauce with bay berries, diced onions, olive oil and butter.  Yummers!


----------



## RDG (Mar 1, 2006)

I live in a place for which risotto is nearly the most famous dish on the table. Yet now, a great part of the land in the west and south Milano is full of rice fields.
However, The one I like better is a Trentino recepie:
for 4 persons.
In hot butter, put a medium onion, sliced very thin, till it will be transparent, together wit about 100 gr. of speck (a sort of smoked prosciutto, if you don't find it you can use bacon) in little cubes. Be careful not to burn it.
Put 350 gr rice in the pan, at a very low flame. Leave it for 3-4 minutes, turning very often, in order to toast it. Then, pour a glass of a very strong red wine ( The correct one of the country is Teroldego, but you can use Barbaresco, Spanna, Inferno, Sassella, something very strong in every way). Leave it evaporate. Add a half can of black beans, and broth till the rice is just covered, and leave it boil gently. Add a little broth as soon as necessary, till the broth is absorbed and rice is ready, turning often (about 20 minutes). Serve with grated parmesan.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

I also like yellow rice...
and jamabalaya


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> I live in a place for which risotto is nearly the most famous dish on the table. Yet now, a great part of the land in the west and south Milano is full of rice fields.
> However, The one I like better is a Trentino recepie:
> for 4 persons.
> In hot butter, put a medium onion, sliced very thin, till it will be transparent, together wit about 100 gr. of speck (a sort of smoked prosciutto, if you don't find it you can use bacon) in little cubes. Be careful not to burn it.
> Put 350 gr rice in the pan, at a very low flame. Leave it for 3-4 minutes, turning very often, in order to toast it. Then, pour a glass of a very strong red wine ( The correct one of the country is Teroldego, but you can use Barbaresco, Spanna, Inferno, Sassella, something very strong in every way). Leave it evaporate. Add a half can of black beans, and broth till the rice is just covered, and leave it boil gently. Add a little broth as soon as necessary, till the broth is absorbed and rice is ready, turning often (about 20 minutes). Serve with grated parmesan.


 
That sounds really good RDG I must add it to our risotto repatoire... we just bought some speck, too.. Speck from Trentino (Alto Adige to be particular...) is just something else, isn't it   Hey considering where you are from you must have a winning recipe for Risotto alla Milanese, don't you?  I can make a nice one but I would love to see an authentic recipe from an authentic Milanese!! 

Yes I love all kinds of risotto myself, some of my faves are porcini, radicchio, broccoli and provola, bell pepper and tomato and of course, alla milanese.
I also like biriyani, paella, a few different version of rice salads, rice stuffed baked tomatoes, and my own version of fried rice!!


----------



## Dakota Rose (Mar 1, 2006)

I love Broccoli Rice Casserole, and I love risotto's. But my favorite is a wild rice pilaf that includes bacon, mushrooms, onion, chicken broth, cream, brandy, and a variety of seasonings. A rich, savory, crunchy dish my grandson describes as having "good mouth feel." Good tummy feel, too!

Dakota


----------



## marmar (Mar 1, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I like a Persian rice dish.
> 
> You make your rice and then make a sauce with bay berries, diced onions, olive oil and butter.  Yummers!


That sounds good.

My favorite rice dish would have to be bagali polo, which is rice with dill and fava beans.

Last night I made a rice dish ("turkish rice pilau with eggplant and chickpeas) I found in my vegetarian times, it was really good. It might just replace lubia polo as my other favorite rice dish.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2006)

Chop Suey is my favorite thing with rice.  Spanish Rice and stuffed peppers are both great rice dishes.  Even though it doesn't use a lot of rice, porcupine meatballs is another of my favorite ways to use rice.  I also like rice pudding.  My mom used to make something called Glorified Rice, which I loved, but I don't know how it is made.  I'll have to check into it.  

 Barbara


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 3, 2006)

I really like a nice saffron rice with a big plate of indian curry and poppadoms! Mmmm... so nice. 

My other favourites would be wild rice w/ herbs and sushi!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 3, 2006)

I like the Uncle Ben's Long Grain and Wild rice.  I was raised on that stuff.  However, it's the only "boxed mix" rice that I make.

I'll eat rice plain, with stir-fry, or I'll use leftover cooked rice for fried rice, rice pudding, gumob, jamabalaya, mexican rice, rice pilaf, dirty rice, etc.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 4, 2006)

Risotto ai Fruitti di Mare


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2006)

you already knew what I would say - red beans and rice with a smoked ham hock.


----------



## vyapti (Apr 7, 2006)

Arroz con Pollo (Jalisco)

Chicken breasts sauteed in butter with onions, green peppers & mushrooms.  Add saffron steeped in chicken broth and a little tomato sauce and let it reduce.  Pour the whole thing over spanish rice.  -At least that's my best rendition.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 7, 2006)

My 2 favorite rice dishes are 1) any type of Asian fried rice - chockfull of vegetables, chicken, shrimp, etc.; & 2) a dish from my Girl Scout camping past that was simply a mixture of Minute Rice, drained canned tuna, American Cheese, & a can of stewed tomatoes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 9, 2006)

Im not a big fan of white rice but I like Jambalaya or a good rissotto
Brown rice I like better I cook it with a little chicken broyh ,garlic and a tiny bit of cumin.I like it with stir fried vegetables,maybe some meat in a black bean sauce and for some strange reason I like to add red kidney beans to the mix.


----------

